# Kahr... Quality?



## gramps

My CFP finally showed up yesterday, so I treated myself to a real CC gun, a Kahr CW9. I really want to like this gun - it's an incredible size, so slim and compact yet I can get my whole hand on the grip. The slide action felt terrible and metallic in the store, but I got it anyway. I took the gun to the range for the break in, I do like the trigger, so that's one good thing at least. It seemed to shoot quite low, even more so with the HST +p that I was planning on using as my carry ammo, than with the WWB. I need another range session to confirm all of that though. Manually chambering a round required a hit on the back of the slide with my palm pretty much every time. Only one failure to feed though, it went bang every time other than that for almost 200 rounds. The slide action is still harsh and metallic feeling, it still doesn't like to chamber a round smoothly, and I can read most of this post through the gap in between the slide and the frame. I'm still planning on making it my main carry gun, because it is such an awesome size. I guess I need a little reassurance - these really are quality firearms right?


----------



## Baldy

Hello Gramps. Yes they are a very good choice but they do need a little break in just like a new truck. Keep her cleaned and lubed and try several different brands of ammo. It will start to come together and I think you will be well pleased with it. Good luck.


----------



## nukehayes

Do you chamber a round by sling shot method or by using the slide release? I think I heard that Kahr reccommends using the slide release to slam home the first round. The gap you refer to is on mine too, but she hasn't failed once in over 400 rds. My gun felt really stiff in the store, but once I got it home and ran it through the 200rd recommended break in session, it has gotten smoother. I am very happy with my PM9 and I think your CW9 will serve you just as well.


----------



## PhilR.

gramps said:


> Manually chambering a round required a hit on the back of the slide with my palm pretty much every time. Only one failure to feed though, it went bang every time other than that for almost 200 rounds.


Reading the instruction manual will reveal that the proper way to chamber a round is to release the slide from the open locked position by using the slide release lever. Therefore, manually chambering is not the correct way to use this pistol, according to the manufacturer.

I will often slingshot the first round instead of using the slide release lever, but I have found out that in order to do this effectively, you have to be pretty quick about it. Any hint of riding the slide will render the maneuver ineffective.

Your failure to feed is not unexpected. Kahrs are known to often need a break-in period of up to 200 rounds. Now that mine is broken in, it digests WWB, S&B, Remington UMC, and even Blazer without a hitch. I load it with Hornady XTP's when carrying.

My PM9 works perfectly, and I will carry it much more often than my G26. My only disappointment, and it is a slight one at that, is that it isn't capable of shooting the same tight groups that my friend's MK9 can do. It is however plenty accurate enough for self-defense shooting.

PhilR.


----------



## gramps

Thanks for the advice. I've got the chambering technique down. I hate popping the slide release lever, I just have to be quick about it with the slingshot, it works every time. I still need some more range time to try out more ammo and get it dialed, I'm just trying to pace myself a little, as far as the expense of shooting goes. I bought my first 1911 recently as well, so I've got a big ammo bill lately.


----------



## 3putter

gramps said:


> Thanks for the advice. I've got the chambering technique down. I hate popping the slide release lever, I just have to be quick about it with the slingshot, it works every time. I still need some more range time to try out more ammo and get it dialed, I'm just trying to pace myself a little, as far as the expense of shooting goes. I bought my first 1911 recently as well, so I've got a big ammo bill lately.


The first couple range sessions with my CW9 had me wondering if I had made a bad purchase. FTFs were common and I had the same gritty feeling with the slide. However after a call to Dottie at Kahr I was reassured and kept shooting it. I did polish the feed ramp with Flitz and I also lightly polished the rails (anywhere there was metal to metal contact). The polish and about 200 more rounds down range and the gun has been a jewel!! It is 100% reliable, shoots dead on POA and has become my primary carry gun. I shoot UMC or American Eagle hard ball for practice and carry Speer Gold Dot 124gr. SB for self defense. The Gold Dot is snappier but very controlable. I carry a full load with 2 extra mags and it still doesn't weigh as much as my Wilson CQB compact! I hope your Kahr proves to be as satisfactory as mine has.


----------



## neophyte

*follow*

gramps: congratulations: you probably have read my ?thoughts? on the Khar.
Sir; my shooting partner has one it is a 'blast' accurate and tight. His took awhile to start coming around. 300-400rds. Last outing and we had some shooting fun. A good looking tight built unit.
Follow up with your experiences.


----------



## skar

I have a PM9 with ? 300 rounds .
It works great no FTF at all.
But I started to get some barrel penning I called kahr they said send it back witch I did . Now waiting on the new barrel.
They seem like a good company to deal with.


----------



## kcdano

I am glad i found this thread, i am getting my CCW next Saturday. I have really looking at one of these CW9 but didn't know much about them. I have been reading all kind of threads and think that i will pick one up on monday. I was looking at the CZ Rami but read way to many reports of Jammimg.


----------



## skar

skar said:


> I have a PM9 with ? 300 rounds .
> It works great no FTF at all.
> But I started to get some barrel penning I called kahr they said send it back witch I did . Now waiting on the new barrel.
> They seem like a good company to deal with.


Now they want the hole gun. I have the old style barrel.
This good I think? I Hope they give me a new one.


----------



## vernpriest

You made a fine choice. All Kahr pistol slides are very stiff when new. Shoot a couple of hundred rounds as suggested and you will be suprised at the difference. I have a CW9 that has been performed flawlessly since the first round. Kahr suggests chambering the first round using the slide stop and I have never had a problem. You can slingshot it, just remember these are very compact pistols so it is easy to "ride the slide" and cause it jam up the first round. Give the CW a chance and you will love it!


----------



## skar

skar said:


> Now they want the hole gun. I have the old style barrel.
> This good I think? I Hope they give me a new one.


I got the gun back today. New barrel and spring. They also did something to the frame.


----------



## neophyte

*range*

skar: sir; follow up with range reports. :smt033


----------



## skar

neophyte said:


> skar: sir; follow up with range reports. :smt033


Will do. ran a 7 round mag thou it already seems fine.
(back yard )


----------



## Black Metal

My friend had a kahr cw40 and i must say i liked it. If I prefered dao i would trust my life to a kahr


----------



## khellandros66

I just picked upa PM9 and anxious to try it. Its used and looks like great condition. This is my first CCW and I wanted two things, something small and something with enough power range, and since i have smal hands a glock etc was out of the question.

Cheers

Bobby


----------

